# CPU-Kühler für einen I7-2600K



## zweilinkehaende (24. Mai 2012)

*CPU-Kühler für einen I7-2600K*

Hallo,

ich hab den obigen Prozesssor und da es jetzt langsam warm in Hamburg wird, 
dachte ich mir ich schaff mir mal nen anstädigen CPU-Kühler an
und wollte mal nach Empfehlungen fragen.

Die Anforderungen:
Preisbereich: bis ca. 60€, wäre, bei passender Leistung, aber auch kein Beinbruch wenns mehr wird
Silent: Möglichst leise, bei normaler Spielelautstärke und im Leerlauf sollte nicht mehr als ein leises Rauschen zu höhren sein, 
bestenfalls nur die Gehäuselüfter (die sind momentan nicht sonderlich leise, ich werd sie aber bald mal von der Gehäusesteuerung (NZXT Phantom) abkoppeln und durch das MB regeln lassen).
Kühlleistung: So viel wie möglich unter Berücksichtigung der anderen Anforderungen (EDIT: Ich hab vor nen bisschen zu übertakten, also sollten ausreichend Reservern vorhanden sein)

Vielen Dank im Vorraus

zweilinkehaende


----------



## dj*viper (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für einen I7-2600K*

Thermalright Macho HR-02 CPU-Khler: Prozessorkhler Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## zweilinkehaende (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für einen I7-2600K*

Der ist auf meinem Board ASUS P8Z68-V PRO leider nicht montierbar.
siehe:
Thermalright Macho HR-02 im Test: High-End-Leistung zum fairen Preis


----------



## Verminaard (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für einen I7-2600K*



zweilinkehaende schrieb:


> Der ist auf meinem Board ASUS P8Z68-V PRO leider nicht montierbar.
> siehe:
> Thermalright Macho HR-02 im Test: High-End-Leistung zum fairen Preis


 
Prolimatech Genesis mit Lueftern deiner Wahl.
Hab den auf dem Board und bin zufrieden.
Kostet mehr als der uebliche Macho/Mugeneinheitswirdimmerempfohlenbreiweilguenstig, aber gute Montage, ordentliche Leistung und Verarbeitung, komplettes Zubehoer ist mir den Aufpreis wert.


----------



## Sanyassin (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für einen I7-2600K*

Der TR Macho ist sehr gut, wenn Du die semi-passive  Lösung mit nur dem Heck-Lüfter nutzen willst.

Wenn Dir Dich ein langsamdrehender 10 mm und ein 150 mm Lfter bei dem Kühler nicht stören, kannst
Du auch auf diesen zurück greifen --> Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E (Sockel 2011/1366/1155/1156/775/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at EU

Die Kühlleistung ist besser und Du hast somit die Möglichkeit die Lüfter langsamer und ruhiger laufen zu lassen.


----------



## zweilinkehaende (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für einen I7-2600K*

@Sanyassin: Gibt es (außer den Montagemöglichkeiten) einen Unterschied zwischen 
dem:
Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E (Sockel 2011/1366/1155/1156/775/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at EU
und dem:
Thermalright Silver Arrow (Sockel 1366/1155/1156/775/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals Deutschland

@Verminaard: Passt der in mein Gehäuse (NZXT Phantom, Höhe) und kollidiert der mit meinem RAM (G.Skill Sniper)?


----------



## Sanyassin (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für einen I7-2600K*

Der SB-E 

- ist optimiert auf LGA 2011 (aber nicht schlchter als ein SA auf anderen Sockel - liegt im Bereich der Meß-Ungenauigkeiten)
- hat gegenüber 8 * 6 mm Heatpipes (6x 8mm beim SA)
- hat einen 150 mm und einen 140 mm Lüfter im Lieferumfang
- ist auf die beiden mitgelieferten Lüftergrößen optimiert, daher auch die ungewöhliche Form des Kühlers
- ist der Nachfolger des SA, der in der damaligen Form nur noch in Restposten erhältlich ist
    und nicht mehr produziert wird.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für einen I7-2600K*

Wie hoch ist dein Budget, wie hoch willst du uebertakten?


----------



## Verminaard (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für einen I7-2600K*

Laut [URL="http://www.prolimatech.com/en/products/detail.asp?id=801&subid=1449#showtab"]Spezifikation auf der Prolimatechseite [/URL]passen die Rams, nur ohen Luefter von den Rams. 
Im HWLUXX hatte einer gepostet das der Genesis mit dem Phantom passt (Post#125)


Ohne dir zu Nahe treten zu wollen. Ein bisschen Eigeninitiative waere toll. Mich haben diese 2 Infos nur 2 Minuten in einer Suchmaschine gekostet.
Ich kann nur die Erfahrungen ohne schlechtes Gewissen weitergeben die ich selbst gemacht habe. Und ein NZXT Phantom hatte ich nie, genauswenig wie G.Skill Sniper .
Meiner ist in einem Luxa2 LM300 verbaut. Ram verwende ich G.Skill Eco (niedrige Bauweise) und da ist noch massig Platz.

Kleiner Tipp noch. Kauf keine Luefter ohne PWM Steuerung. Irgendwie kann das Mainboard Luefter mit 3 Pin Anschluss nicht wirklich regeln. Laufen halt auf volle Umdrehungszahl.


----------



## DarthLAX (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für einen I7-2600K*

ich sage nur:

Prolimatech Genesis  - und 2 mal die selben lüfter die ich habe...sieht vor allem schöner aus aus diese "blöcke" die man sonst immer hat, weil die heatspreader nicht zusammen in die höhe ragen und mit den LED-Lüftern ist es einfach eine schau 

mfg LAX


----------



## zweilinkehaende (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für einen I7-2600K*

@POWER_TO_THE_GROUND: Buget hab ich ja angegenben oben (ca. 60€), beim übertakten möche ich aber die Spannung nur minimal erhöhen.
@Verminaard: Danke für die Mühe, es ist aber nicht so, als ob ich nicht selbst recherchiert hätte. Ich kann mir nur vor Allem unter den Lautstärkewerten nichts vorstellen, da ich kein entsprechenndes Messgerät habe.
Angaben wie "normales Gespräch" sind mir ein wenig wage und daher wollte ich mich lieber auf die Aussagen von Leuten stützen, die diese Kühler auch haben.
@DarthLAX: Wie laut/leise ist der denn mit den Vortex? Wenn der keinen großen Vorteil bringt wär der mir nen bisschen teuer.


----------

